# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Töölön metro

## aki

Ei olisi varmaan erityisen hankalaa toteuttaa sitä Töölön suunnan uutta metrohaaraa kun Kampistakin on jo olemassa alku entisen kääntöraiteen muodossa ja siitä olisi helppo jatkaa Töölöön ja Meilahteen, asemat voisivat olla "Töölöntori - "Stadion" - "Meilahti". Töölöntorille riittäisi yksi lippuhalli, Stadionilla voisi olla kaksi sisäänkäyntiä, toinen lähempänä Popperaa ja toinen Stadionin liepeille Toivonkadun ja Urheilukadun tuntumaan. Meilahdessa pitäisi olla kaksi tai kolme sisäänkäyntiä koska sairaala-alue on sen verran laaja, aseman uloskäynneille kannattaisi tehdä varaukset jo nyt ennen kuin uutta kolmiosairaalaa aletaan rakentamaan. Uusi metrohaara keventäisi raitiovaunujen kuormitusta välillä Meilahti-keskusta, linjat 14B ja 58B voisi lopettaa ja linjan 503 lyhentää välille Matinkylä-Meilahti. Varmasti muitakin linjoja voisi päättää Meilahteen.

----------


## kuukanko

Töölön metron toteutuessa Töölön tullissa olevan huoltoaseman tilalle tulisi bussiterminaali ja kaikki Mannerheimintieltä Elielinaukiolle ja Kamppiin menevät bussilinjat päätettäisiin siihen.

Tästähän seuraa se outous, että Pisara olisi kannattavampi Töölön metron kanssa kuin ilman sitä, koska Pisara poistaisi yhden vaihdon niiltä jotka menevät rantaradan tai Kehäradan varresta Töölöön (ja jotka ilman Töölön metroa menisivät suoralla bussilla).

----------


## aulis

Mikä se pisara-rata nyt oli? Metro vai maan alla menevä juna?

----------


## JE

Helsingin metrokin on maan alla menevä juna. Mutta Pisara olisi siis osa valtion rataverkkoa ja liikennöitäisiin vaihdottomin vuoroin pää- ja rantaradalta, paikallisjunin. Ellei rataverkon henkilöliikennettä avata kilpailulle, Pisaraa liikennöisi siten VR.

Tuntien miten tuskainen prosessi yhtään minkään joukkoliikennehankkeen toteuttaminen Helsingin seudulla on, pitäisin Pisaraa huomattavasti Töölön metroa tärkeämpänä hankkeena. Pisara vähentäisi joukkoliikennettä useammallakin sisääntuloväylällä, ja tarjoaisi sujuvia ja vaihdottomia yhteyksiä eri puolille kaupunkia radanvarsikunnistakin tuleville. Siten Pisara ei olisi vain olemassaolevan liikenteen tunnelointia, vaan samalla joukkoliikennettä lisäävä ja myös pääkaupunkiseudun eri alueita sosiaalisesti tasapainottava hanke radanvarsialueiden saavutettavuuden parantuessa.

Hiukan kummallista onkin, miksi tunneleihin yleensä niin positiivisesti suhtautuva Helsingin Sanomat ei pidä Pisaraa ajankohtaisena, vaikka kyseessä on pakosti yksi seudun kannattavimmista joukkoliikennehankkeista. Eri asia sitten on, kannattaako Pisara toteuttaa nykyisin suunnitelmin. Itse pitäisin erinomaisena ratkaisua, jossa se erkanisi rantaradasta jo Huopalahdessa, jolloin Pisara palvelisi paremmin kaupungin länsiosia ja mm. Meilahden työpaikkakeskittymää.

Edit: lapsus pois

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eri asia sitten on, kannattaako Pisara toteuttaa nykyisin suunnitelmin. Itse pitäisin erinomaisena ratkaisua, jossa se erkanisi rantaradasta jo Huopalahdessa, jolloin Pisara palvelisi paremmin kaupungin länsiosia ja mm. Meilahden työpaikkakeskittymää.


Töölön metro ja pisara-suunnitelmat pitää yhdistää, päämääränä että rakennetaan yksi kantakaupungin kiertävä maanalainen rata, ja että sillä olisi enemmän asemia kuin pelkästään Ooppera, Keskusta ja Hakaniemi. 

Rata voi mun puolesta olla osa RHK:n verkkoa, niin että kaupunkiratajunat voisivat kulkea sillä, mutta jotta hanke etenisi nopeammin, pitäisi kaupungin ja YTV:n olla aktiivisempia ajamaan hanketta, ja rahoituksesta tietenkin sopia yhdessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Jotain tuon suuntaista minullakin oli mielessä. Nyt Töölön metroa on ajateltu ensi sijassa pintaliikennettä korvaavana ja kompensoivana ratkaisuna. Tämä tuskin toimii käytännössä, koska Sörnäisten metroasemankaan valmistuessa ei raitiolinjaa 6 lakkautettu Metrotoimiston toivomuksesta huolimatta. Pisarakin toki korvaisi pintaliikennettä, mutta samalla liikennettä sujuvoittaen ja vaihtoja vähentäen.

----------


## late-

> Itse pitäisin erinomaisena ratkaisua, jossa se erkanisi rantaradasta jo Huopalahdessa, jolloin Pisara palvelisi paremmin kaupungin länsiosia ja mm. Meilahden työpaikkakeskittymää.


Aamulla toveri Kuukankorven kanssa keskusteltuani näkisin ehkä parhaana yhdistelmäpisaran, jossa olisi länsipuolella sekä suora Pasilan yhteys että Huopalahden yhteys Martinlaakson rataa varten. Silloin lännestä pääsisi myös Pasilaan suoraan.

Ongelmaksi tulisi vain järjestää Huopalahteen tarpeeksi sujuvat vaihdot eli mieluiten laiturin yli. Rata-aluetta ei Huopalahden aseman kohdalla ole oikein tilaa laajentaa kuusiraiteiseksi laitureineen päivineen. Toiseksi paras vaihtoehto lienee vain ajattaa vuorotellen kummankin reitin junia samoilta laitureilta.

Keskustan alueella rata käyttäisi Töölön metron pinnan lähellä olevan varauksen eikä Pisaran syvää varausta eli Kamppi-Esplanadi-Hakaniemi eikä Makkaratalo-Hakaniemi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Samaa mieltä edeltävien kirjoittajien kanssa. Ei ole järkeä rakentaa Töölöön kahta metrolinjaa (= maanalaista rautatielinjaa). Yhdenkin kapasiteetti on jo enemmän kuin koskaan tarvitaan (jos kantakaupungin rakennuskantaa ei koroteta 2-3-kertaa nykyisen korkuiseksi).

Erityisesti Helsingin kannattaa ajaa ennemmin Pisaraa kun omaa metroaan, sillä Pisaran muodossa Helsinki saisi valtion maksamaan suurimman osan Töölön metrosta.

Töölön metron unohtaminen tarkoittaisi käytännössä sitä, että Pisara sijoitetaan maan alla ylemmäksi, metrolle varattuun tilaan. Se olisi pelkästään eduksi matkustajien kannalta, kun maan päälle olisi lyhyempi matka ja asemat sijoitettaisiin järkevämmin ja laajemmalle.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> että Pisara sijoitetaan maan alla ylemmäksi, metrolle varattuun tilaan. Se olisi pelkästään eduksi matkustajien kannalta, kun maan päälle olisi lyhyempi matka


Onko sinulla Antero, tai jollain muulla, näkemys siitä miten syvälle tuo pisara on oikein ajateltu rakennettavan? Hagiksen metroasema on nyt ratatasolla  -20–25m maanpinnasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko sinulla Antero, tai jollain muulla, näkemys siitä miten syvälle tuo pisara on oikein ajateltu rakennettavan? Hagiksen metroasema on nyt ratatasolla  -20–25m maanpinnasta.


Pisaran esittelyssä sanottiin, että Makkaratalon alla oleva asema on syvyydessä -50 (katutasosta). Näin syvällä se menee myös Kluuvin ruhjeen ali, eli erikoisratkaisuja tunnelin tekoon ei tarvita kuten aikanaan metrotunnelin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Pisara on toki seudullisena tarkasteltava hanke, mutta mitähän nämä suunnitelmat merkitsevät Töölöön raitio- ja bussiliikenteelle? Ei kai ole tarkoitus, että samalla kun jompikumpi tai molemmat toteutetaan, katoavat Etu-Töölööstä ratikat, jotka ovat alueella suosittuja. Yksi tunneliasema tuskin pystyy palvelemaan montaakaan ratikoiden nykyistä käyttäjää - tulos olisi siis sama kuin länsimetron osalta, eli palvelun hankaloituessa joukkoliikenteen asema vain heikkenisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisara on toki seudullisena tarkasteltava hanke, mutta mitähän nämä suunnitelmat merkitsevät Töölöön raitio- ja bussiliikenteelle? Ei kai ole tarkoitus, että samalla kun jompikumpi tai molemmat toteutetaan, katoavat Etu-Töölööstä ratikat, jotka ovat alueella suosittuja. Yksi tunneliasema tuskin pystyy palvelemaan montaakaan ratikoiden nykyistä käyttäjää - tulos olisi siis sama kuin länsimetron osalta, eli palvelun hankaloituessa joukkoliikenteen asema vain heikkenisi.


Töölön metro tai Pisara tuskin vaikuttavat nykyiseen raitioliikenteeseen, eikä myöskään keskustan sisäisiin busseihin kuten 14, 18 tai 24. Sensijaan kauempaa tulevien lähiöbussien vuoroihin se voi vaikuttaa, esim niin että osa Elielinaukiolle ajavista busseista eivät tulisi keskustaan asti. On vähän aikaista spekuloida näillä asioilla. Eihän länsimetro myöskään poista Espoon sisäisiä bussilinjoja, ja seutulinjat lyhenevät vain niiltä osin kuin mitä ne ajavat länsiväylällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Töölön metro tarkoittaisi aivan varmasti raitioliikenteen karsimista, muttei varmaankaan täydellistä luopumista. Eiköhän tilanne olisi samantyyppinen kuin Sörnäisissä vuonna 1984: vanha, pieni rengaslinja 7 lakkautettiin ja metrotoimisto ehdotti kutosen lakkautusta, mutta raitioliikenteen päättyminen kokonaan Hämeentiellä ei missään vaiheessa ollut esillä.

----------


## late-

> Töölön metro tai Pisara tuskin vaikuttavat nykyiseen raitioliikenteeseen, eikä myöskään keskustan sisäisiin busseihin kuten 14, 18 tai 24.


Töölön metron kannattavuuden perustelemisessa on kyllä väläytelty vaikka mitä pintaliikenteen vähennyksiä hurjimpina hetkinä.

Käytännössä realistista voisi olla jonkinmoinen pintaliikenteen keventäminen ja lisäksi kauempaa tulevat linjat katkottaisiin kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan Meilahteen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Miksi ihmeessä koko Töölön metroa edes mietitään? Aikoinaan se unohtui ja syystäkin. Mikäli vaan raitiotie saataisiin vedettyä Mechelininkatua ja Runeberginkatua pitkin tehokkaiksi linjoiksi, niin ongelma olisi pois pyyhitty. Jatko Töölöstä eteenpäinkin onnistuisi, kun valmista kiskoa on jo pitkälle. Ja kustannukset ihan eri luokkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nythän tilanne on se, että kun kerran ollaan kaivamassa, niin on erittäin fiksua tehdä nämä tällaiset varaukset samalla kun kerran monttu on auki.


Kaupungin tiedotteessa lukee varaus metroasemalle. Selitys on, että noin 2008 selvitettiin KSV:ssä, kumpi on parempi linjaus mahdolliselle metrolle Pasilassa, syvällä vai vielä syvemmällä. Tämä haluttiin selvittää Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen tarpeisiin. Hyvässa asemakaavassa nimittäin jätetään tilaa tulevaisuudelle. Tosin viime aikoina seudulla on tulevaisuuden tiloja huomioitu vain maan alla, ei maan pinnalla.

Tulos oli, että vielä syvemmällä on huonoin vaihtoehto, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että tilaa pitää jättää rakennusmassan sisään. Virasto ehdotti ja kaavoitukseen otettiin ehdoksi, että tehdään parkkihalli, joka voidaan käyttää metroasemaksi, jos metro joskus tehdään. Jos Penttilä nyt puhuu urheiluhallista, niin kuulostaa ainakin paremmalta kuin parkkihalli.

Tässä tapauksessa varattu tila ei ole pelkkää hukkatilaa. Mutta esim. keskustakirjaston alle tehtävä pätkä keskustatunnelia on. Tällainen tilavaraus kuitenkin lienee jo nyt kirjaston tontin vieressä olevan vihertävän rakennuksen alla. Onko se nyt parkkiluolana?

Näiden tilojen tekeminen varoiksi voi tuntua järkevältä, mutta ei silti välttämättä sitä ole. Jos se, mitä varten tiloja ja onkaloita tehdään, viipyy parikin vuosikymmentä, työn ja rahan tuhlaaminen on ollut turhaa. Kokemuksen mukaan käy niin, että vuosikymmenten päästä vanha varattu tila ei kuitenkaan kelpaa enää. Toisaalta olisi ollut fiksumpaa panna työ ja rahat johonkin, josta olisi ollut hyötyä menneiden vuosikymmenten aikana, koska se hyöty olisi ollut suurempi kuin mahdollinen lisäkustannus siitä, ettei tilavarausta tehty kymmeniä vuosia aikaisemmin. Taloustieteessä tämä ilmaistaan siten, että korkokulut käyvät suuremmiksi kuin hyöty siitä, että joskus käytettiin rahaa tulevaisuuden hyväksi.

Jos tätä vielä hieman selkeyttää, niin tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että ei kannata varautua rahaa käyttämällä asioihin, jotka ovat kauempana kuin muutaman vuoden päässä. Varautumista kannattaa tehdä vain siten, että se ei maksa mitään.

Joka tätä empii, miettiköön vaikka näitä metroasemahaamuja. Ei niistä ole ollut mitään hyötyä nyt noin 30 vuoteen, eikä niistä koskaan tule mitään hyötyä olemaankaan. Voisi siis ottaa omista kokemuksista opiksi.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Kaupungin tiedotteessa lukee varaus metroasemalle.


Helsingin Sanomien jutussa lukee edelleen, palautteista huolimatta, että "Tulevaan keskukseen rakennetaan uusi Pasilan asema, metroasema ja joukkoliikenneterminaali." Uutista ei ole oikaistu, eli Hesari on tehnyt tietoisen valinnan vääristellä faktoja.

Tosiasiassa tästä louhittavasta tilasta tulisi "metroasema" vasta sitten, kun se varusteltaisiin laiturein, laittein ja raitein. Reaalielämässä raiteita kulkevat metrojunatkin katsotaan yleensä kuuluvan oikean metroaseman minimipalvelutasoon.

----------


## brynkka

Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston toimintasuunnitelma vuosille 2014-16 listaa 12 joukkoliikenneprojektia kartalla sivulla 28. Toimistasuunnitelma vaikuttaa enemmän pp-esitykseltä kuin varsinaiselta suunnitelmalta, joten kartta on otsikoitu vain "Liikenne: joukkoliikenne" eli muuta tietoa projekteista ei ole kartan yhteydessä. Töölön metron kannalta relevantti kohta on numero 7:




> Liikenne: joukkoliikenne
> 1. Länsimetro
> 2. Jokeri 0 runkobussilinja
> 3. Hernesaaren raitiotiet
> 4. Pisara-rata
> 5.Töölöntorin-Mannerheimintien raitiotie
> 6. Jokeri 2
> 7. Pasila  Länsiterminaali ratatunneli
> 8. Raide-Jokeri
> ...


Listauksen sanamuodot aiheuttavat epävarmuutta hallintoalamaisessa: suunnitellaanko nyt muutaman radan, raitiotien ja yhteyden ohessa tosiaan ratatunnelia Pasilan ja Länsiterminaalin välille? Tarkastelemalla pp-esityksen karttaa (ei selityksiä käytetyille merkinnöille), vaikuttaisi tunneli seurailevan huomattavalla tarkkuudella Kampista pohjoiseen Töölön metrolle piirreltyjä linjauksia, vaikka koilliseen suunnistetaankin Kustaa Vaasan tien kautta. Kampista etelään tilanne vaikuttaa vielä hämmästyttävämmältä, kun linjaus kulkisi Fredrikinkadun suuntaisesti Tehtaanpuistoon, josta tunneli haarautuisi Länsisatamaan ja jonnekin Neitsytpolun tienoille. Huippuna voisi pitää maanpäällistä (?) osuutta Fredalla suunnilleen Bulevardin ja Viiskulman välillä, samoin Ullanlinnassa vaikuttaisi olevan jotakin maanpäällistä, joka ehkä liittyy ratatunneliin. 

Mikä tämä on? Onko metrosuunnitelmia Töölön osalta päivitetty vai olenko tulkinnut jotakin väärin?

----------


## vristo

Lienee varautumista Helsinki-Tallinna-rautatietunneliin.

----------


## Markku K

> Kampista etelään tilanne vaikuttaa vielä hämmästyttävämmältä, kun linjaus kulkisi Fredrikinkadun suuntaisesti Tehtaanpuistoon, josta tunneli haarautuisi Länsisatamaan ja jonnekin Neitsytpolun tienoille. Huippuna voisi pitää maanpäällistä (?) osuutta Fredalla suunnilleen Bulevardin ja Viiskulman välillä, samoin Ullanlinnassa vaikuttaisi olevan jotakin maanpäällistä, joka ehkä liittyy ratatunneliin. 
> 
> Mikä tämä on? Onko metrosuunnitelmia Töölön osalta päivitetty vai olenko tulkinnut jotakin väärin?


Minä tulkitsen karttaa siten, että:

- Tehtaanpuiston kohdalla pisteviivat ovat päällekkäin ja siksi viiva näyttää yhtenäiseltä
- Haara Länsisatamaan on vaihtoehtoinen päätepiste Töölön metrolle (Laajasalon sijaan)
- Ullanlinnan maanpäällinen on ainoastaan vihreän pisteviivan nuolenpäätä kuvaava venkura, suunta kenties Laajasaloon

----------

